# Hamilton ventura two tone strap



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Is it still possible to buy the repro two tone straps for these ? Mine is beginning to look a little 2nd hand


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Rene Rondeau used to sell them, but he retired several years ago. Jarett at https://www.unwindintime.com/ took over the business, so he probably has them


----------



## Chris 810 (Nov 18, 2018)

Thanks ill try them


----------

